# Just Another "thinking about starting fantasy" thread



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey there everyone!

I am an avid 40k player for now, and as soon as I finish with my armies, I was planning on starting fantasy along with my girlfriend. Even though it won't be for a good while (probably not 'till late next year,) I figure it's good to start planning early (not to mention I get really excited about stuff like this.)

So here's the deal: We both absolutely LOVE the Brettonnian and Wood Elf armies, so we'll probably end up doing both so we can swap between them at will.

As I understand it, the Brets are pretty good for starters, so I will probably let the GF play with them initially. I will start out with the WE as I hear that they require a lot more finesse, so it will be easier for me to handle.

I also understand that these are both good armies to buy the battalion box for, is this correct?

I found the Wood Elves article from the other thread, and it is super helpful, but there isn't one on the Brettonnians yet.

So basically any info on a good "purchase plan" would be really helpful.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The Bretonnian battle box is a decent deal, though all it really gives you is a free Pegasus knight on top of what you'd pay for everything separately. I would recommend it to start with, though the Men at Arms are somewhat lack lustre in the game. After that, another box of the basic knights set is good, and some characters will make a basic 1000pt army. You need a general (You can use the Pegasus Knight for this if you want), a Battle Standard Bearer and a Damsel.

That's pretty much always going to be your basic 1000 points. From there, you have more options, depending on what you want to do. Personally, I highly recommend a unit of Grail Knights, and getting an extra set of 3 Pegasus Knights, so you can field a unit of them.

Besides that, take a look at some of the lists around to get an idea of what people usually use for larger armies. Generally, lists with lots of Peasants are considered less competitive, but they're good if you're going for a more themed army. 

If you're trying to save money, there's a bit of potential for converting some of you're own stuff, like a normal knights kit into grail knights, or scratch building a trebuchet (I'm currently constructing one that actually works ). 

Anyway, hope that helps on the Bretonnian side of things! If you need to know any specifics, just ask.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

your gunna want a battalion, a BSB and a paladin. From there your gunna want some grail knights and more basic knights. Also get a damsel to help with magic.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

cant say much about my brits cause mostly mine are not ready to put to the tabel but i could if i had to. but my wood elves have been up and running for about 11 years, they are eather a shooty army or a magic army both have there strong and weak points. but starting out i would go with magic, so start with your dryids and tree kin army style i think they are the stronger of the two types that wood elves can be played.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Primarily you have gone in my opinion for two of the most beautiful armies once painted in the whole game... congratulations they were my first choices too but 40k and the uni lifestyle got in the way 

Maddermax is completely correct on Brettonians as usual
I personally went in this order
the battle force
A box of 3 pegasus knights
Another box of knights and a lord (by the Lord you can always say he is a paladin)
A box of grail knights and a battle standard banner
Another box of knights and a damsel
Another damsel
My next purchase will be another unit of knights and a third damsel and then another grail knight box but this has been stalled as I have no money

On the woodelves they are very very unforgiving. They are a low armour save army that rely upon there ability to move and shoot to stay out of combat. A woodelf armies armour save is around 5+ meaning your elves fall like flies to anything even if it isnt strength 4. Your heavy hitting units like treemen and treekin are strong and have lots of wounds to soak up punishment yet they are liable to get swamped by large numbers and high rank bonuses. Thus your ability lies in mobility, thinning down your opposing units with your mobile glade guard and then hitting them either with forest spirits or very large numbers of eternal guard (save money and convert glade guard) to create these guys.

I would start with the battle force as you get dryads and glade guard (which you can keep as they are or convert to eternal guard) also glade riders can be converted to wild riders if you so wish however I personally like glade riders.

Then you need a hero, I would once again advise buying the highborn and saying he is something else if necessary. Get him a nice bow and either mount him up with your glade riders or put him with your glade guard

How to proceed next is all on style. if you want primarily elves I would advise some wardancers or waywatchers. Both very strong units and fun as hell to play with or if you want to play a balance between forest spirit and elf then I would bulk up your dryads and maybe some treekin. Really I would look at some of the army lists floating around the forums or merely look at what units hit your eye and just try meld them together into an army list.

There are very few terribly weak.... definitely dont take... units in the wood elf army book and each can find there niche in your list.. its more a question of balance and strong tactics on the field. Basically with woodelves if you fuck up you pay a high price.


----------

